
Trapped in a mad world without fast broadband - jackgavigan
http://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/trapped-in-a-mad-world-without-fast-broadband-h0qrfkxz7?shareToken=0d162243b780b448a2bb8c589d0b7a04
======
PaulHoule
I am amazed at how unreliable voice service is in major us cities.

